# Cleaning out Parents House



## BigS26 (Nov 28, 2011)

I found what looks like a fake revolver while cleaning out my parents house. I really know noth







ing about guns, but wanted to try and figure out what I am holding. Attached are some pictures for anyone that could give some insight. There are no markings on it or names. It looks relativiely old, and the beginning on the barrel looks blocked off with "bullets" or something inside the chambers. They are stuck in there and wont come out.

Any help would be great


----------



## BigS26 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## BigS26 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

good call, it IS a fake

many of these were sold as home decor pieces, sometimes in shadow box frames to hang on a wall.....


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Denix Denix Replica. replicas - DX1186G Denix Replica


----------



## BigS26 (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks so much for the quick and accurate replys!!


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

You are very welcome.


----------

